# 2014 chevy cruze 1lt with pioneer audio system no sound at all!!



## ehuntsch (Dec 16, 2014)

I have a 2014 chevy cruze with the "upgraded" pioneer audio system. Recently, I have had no audio when I turn on my car: no music, no turn signal sounds, no door sounds, no seat belt beeping just silent. The radio is on and I can see the song that is playing on the radio, XM or bluetooth - just no audio. 

What in the world is going on!?


----------



## Tomko (Jun 1, 2013)

Not to sound silly but we have to cover the basics first. Like, is the radio turned on, volume up, what source is it set to, has the fuse blown?

The other thing is that it should be covered under the 3/36 warranty. Have you thought about stopping by the dealer?


----------



## ehuntsch (Dec 16, 2014)

Sure, all valid questions. I've had the car for a year and just got an oil change so my first thought is a software update was done on the radio...

Never had the problem before this service visit.

If I turn off the car completely and restart it, all sounds good fine (usually).


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

> I have a 2014 chevy cruze with the "upgraded" pioneer audio system. Recently, I have had no audio when I turn on my car: no music, no turn signal sounds, no door sounds, no seat belt beeping just silent. The radio is on and I can see the song that is playing on the radio, XM or bluetooth - just no audio.
> 
> What in the world is going on!?




Hello ehuntsch, 

We?re sorry to hear that you?ve been experiencing this audio concern as of late. I want to kindly bring to your attention that I have just now sent you a private message regarding this. Please feel free to review this at your earliest convenience. 

Kindly, 

Helen
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Jakeratsch (Jan 3, 2017)

My girlfriend has a 2014 Cruze with 34,xxx miles& hers has started doing the same thing. No radio, blinker sounds, no door or seatbelt chimes. Shut it off & let it sit & they come back. What gives? I'm not too impressed.


----------

